# ELYRIA, OH - "Cage #2" - Male, Owner Surrender



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #003300">"Mr. Cage #2" was e-mailed to me to post here.

He is an Owner Surrender in the Lorain County Dog Pound in Elyria, OH and is available NOW!

Mr. Cage #2 is 3 years young, not neutered, is housebroken and is good with children and other dogs.

I do not have any further information about him. If you'd like to know more about him or take him into your home or rescue, please contact the shelter at the number given below.

Elyria, OH is just west of Cleveland. </span> *

* <span style="color: #FF0000">CAGE #2 </span> *










http://www.loraincounty.us/website/index.asp?webpageid={ACC7C3DA-99C1-4EE0-B8E9-9AA9E3A1218B}

*Cage# 2 3 year old male German Shepherd, owner surrender. Not neutered; housebroken; good with children and other dogs. Available for adoption NOW.


Lorain County Dog Kennel
301 Hadaway
Elyria, Ohio 44035
(440)326-5995 
http://www.LorainCounty.us/Dogs 

Operating Hours:
Monday CLOSED 
Tuesday 10 - 4:30 p.m. 
Wednesday 10 - 4:30 p.m. 
Thursday 10 - 4:30 p.m. 
Friday 10 - 4:30 p.m. 
Saturday 10 - 4:00 p.m.

Closed Sundays, Mondays & Legal Holidays





*


----------



## peewee01 (Jul 24, 2008)

There are too many shepherds in need in Ohio,very sad.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, is that his scrotum hanging that low? I have never seen such "big ones" for a GS. Sorry for being so crude, I was just shocked..He is STUNNING though!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't feel bad - I noticed it too and thought the same thing!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Perhaps it was extremely hot that day, and he is a tall boy? Not sure. Handsome boy who deserves a forever, loving home. Bump for the handsome guy!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

No longer on their website as of 9/6.....hope he got out.


----------

